# Oregon



## 91redford (Sep 20, 2012)

West of Portland towards the coast, near the small town of Vernonia, i have 1.4 acres along the Nehalem river, salmon & steelhead fishing in the backyard and a nice summer river spot. The house was built in 1920 and needs TLC but i put in a 32' by 64' concrete slab that would be a great building site. It is in the flood plain and in both '96 & '07 the property was flooded but the slab is above high water line and the prop taxes are 800. pr yr. i have the deed, it's free & clear with mineral rights and no easements. i am looking for a cash buyer....somewhere close to 90K...rf


----------



## 91redford (Sep 20, 2012)

nobody interested....doesn't surprise me, it's alot of cash, but hey have you seen the weather in OR vs the rest of the USA, climate change makes us look good. am up for offers.....rf


----------

